# sweetest



## halfheart

Hi all, I usually use Goo... translator but when I try to translate (from English to Finnish):
_
"In your sweetest torment
I'm lost"_

I get this:

_"sinun __*sweetest* piina 
 Olen eksynyt"

_There isn't a finnish word for sweetest?

Anyway the translation is right?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## sakvaka

Actually there is, but Google Translator doesn't probably know it.
_
"[Sinun] suloisimpaan kärsimykseesi
olen eksynyt" _

(or:_ Olen eksynyt suloisimpaan kärsimykseesi _- "I've got lost in your sweetest suffering", but this isn't very poetical)

_Piina_ and _kidutus_ (=torture) are also valid translations for _torment_. I'd use _kärsimys_ here, but with the other options the sentence would start: "Suloisimpaan piinaasi..." or "Suloisimpaan kidutukseesi..."

Welcome to WordReference forums


----------



## halfheart

Many thanks sakvaka .


----------

